# Milk Replacer vs Whole Cows Milk



## JenniferShowsGoats (Apr 17, 2018)

I am bringing home a partially weaned goat. His mom is no longer able to nurse/produce milk. I was wondering wether a goats milk replacer or whole cows milk would be better. We have already got him to latch on at the breeders barn but he’s about to finish up the remainder of his moms milk (that’s when I bring him home). I’ve heard it go either way but I was anting to hear opinions/experience with either. Anything helps!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Although more expensive, whole cow's milk is far better for them than milk replacer IMHO. I've only ever raised my bottle babies on whole milk (straight from our milk cows, so not really expensive for us), and they all grew very well.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

JenniferShowsGoats said:


> I am bringing home a partially weaned goat. His mom is no longer able to nurse/produce milk. I was wondering wether a goats milk replacer or whole cows milk would be better. We have already got him to latch on at the breeders barn but he's about to finish up the remainder of his moms milk (that's when I bring him home). I've heard it go either way but I was anting to hear opinions/experience with either. Anything helps!


It would really depend on the milk in question. Personally, in terms of growth, I prefer milk replacer. In terms of cost, I prefer whole milk.

It would all depend on the quality of each. I prefer milk replacer since the one I use is pure powdered goats milk. No soy. However if I was offered standard, cheaper milk replacer or whole milk, I'd choose fresh whole milk. Then you have to ask, is it jersey/guernsey/etc milk or Holstein-Friesian milk, the former being much better quality from a growth perspective (but again so much more expensive).

So all in all, my answer is: it depends on the milk replacer. If it is anything but powdered goats' milk, go for fresh cows milk. If it is pure, powdered goats milk, then it is better (in my opinion).

But perhaps the key decider would be, which will the kid take most readily?


----------



## JenniferShowsGoats (Apr 17, 2018)

TooManyBoers said:


> It would really depend on the milk in question. Personally, in terms of growth, I prefer milk replacer. In terms of cost, I prefer whole milk.
> 
> It would all depend on the quality of each. I prefer milk replacer since the one I use is pure powdered goats milk. No soy. However if I was offered standard, cheaper milk replacer or whole milk, I'd choose fresh whole milk. Then you have to ask, is it jersey/guernsey/etc milk or Holstein-Friesian milk, the former being much better quality from a growth perspective (but again so much more expensive).
> 
> ...


What brand of powdered goats milk do you use? It would have been whole milk from the grocery store since I don't have access to fresh cows milk


----------



## JenniferShowsGoats (Apr 17, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Although more expensive, whole cow's milk is far better for them than milk replacer IMHO. I've only ever raised my bottle babies on whole milk (straight from our milk cows, so not really expensive for us), and they all grew very well.


Does it matter if it's whole cows milk from the store?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

JenniferShowsGoats said:


> Does it matter if it's whole cows milk from the store?


No, it doesn't. Of course, the fresher it is the better, but I'd still prefer the whole milk from the store to the milk replacer that I have access to.


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

This is what we used now that the kids are close to weaning: whole cows milk mixed with goat milk. Before, it was all goat's milk. Store bought cow's milk, even whole isn't fatty enough, imo. So we mix the two, something like 60% cow/40% goat. No issues with the babies so far.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whole milk from the store is fine. The problem with even high quality replacers can be the preservatives in it.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

I never had a big problem with my replacer (a few runny bums but I think that ended up as cocci). However I'm afraid mine is a UK make so I can't speak for the delivery times in the US. It's also VERY expensive. It does have a US option though.

https://www.gnltd.co.uk/


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use goat milk, however, there are times when I just don't get enough for the kids. buy the milk replacer made for goat kids that has no soy and is milk based. I usually mix it 50/50 with the goat milk, but I have used just the milk replacer alone and never had problems.


----------

